# Proven Bread



## WayneT (Sep 25, 2004)

*Ingredients:*
1kg Plain Flour
1/4 cup Gluten flour
1/2 cup milk powder (Non Fat or Full Cream)
1/4 cup soy flour
1/4 cup oat bran OR Ricebran
1 cup rye flour         *(Substitute portions or all of Rye with other flours if desired)*
3 tsp salt 
4 tsp yeast
2 tabsp Extra Virgin Olive oil OR 1 tabsp Pure Sesame Seed oil + 1 tabsp olive oil
3-4 tabsp nut seed mix of choice OR Linseeds OR ground LSA mix (Linseed, Sunflower and Almonds) etc.
2 tab lecithin
2 tab honey 
4 cups warm water
1/2 tsp Citric acid

MIX: All dry ingredients except yeast together.


Sponge:
Mix all water with 4 cups dry mix, honey, sugar and yeast. Beat on high speed for 3 minutes. (brings out gluten)
Add oil and mix through.
Leave 5 minutes and add rest of dry mix.

Dough:
Knead with dough hook for 5 mins OR by hand for 10 mins.
Dough will be rather soft at this stage. 
Place dough in a large oiled container OR two smaller ones and roll around until coated lightly all over with oil. 
Cover with plastic wrap. Place wrap directly on top of dough and coming up sides of container so as to seal in but allow for rising..
Place in warm area (sink with hot water is fine) until doubled in size.
Knock down dough and knead on floured surface 1-2 mins.
Shape and place in bread tins if used. and bake at 200°C, 392°F 30 mins.
Makes two LARGE loaves or shape into rounds or put in smaller tins. 
Just before baking sprinkle lightly with flour OR brush with lightly beaten egg and sprinkle with sesame seeds or seeds of choice or even Oat bran etc.

TIPS:
If using large tins cut dough into 4 pieces and put  two pieces of dough in each tin. Press out flat and roll up as Swiss roll then tuck ends under then place in tins.
If making rounds on a baking sheet cut three parallel slashes on top to allow for gases to escape and also give a nice country look to the bread.

*Use what you need and freeze the rest. This bread thaws out beautifully!! *

1/4 cup of Rye Flour can be omitted and a flour of choice can be used such as Besan (Chick Pea). Good for Glyceimic Index. Even the Rye can be replaced with Spelt Flour etc. Try 3/4 cup Rye + 1/4 cup Semolina.


----------



## kyles (Sep 25, 2004)

That sounds lovely, I will give that a try! I love the LSA mix, you don't see it here, I think it's peculiarity to Australia, it was made famous by Sandra Cabot, she of the Liver Diet. (I am an Aussie living in UK).

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## WayneT (Sep 25, 2004)

It easy to make your own up. Or get some shipped over with your regular supply of Vegemite. he! he!  I usually make two batches which obviously gives me 8 halves., 7 of which I wrap in greaseproof or parchment paper and then double bag and freeze. thaws out like a treat.  Goes great fresh with the ye olde Vegemite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oi! Oi! Oi!


----------



## kyles (Sep 25, 2004)

Vegemite is sold at every major supermarket here thank jolly goodness!!!!! I would go mad without it!!!!! You can also get non GI friendly substances such as cherry ripes, violet crumbles and minties! And packets of Arnott's savoy biscuits at wait for it the equivalent of $7 Australian, crikey!!!! Oh and Tim Tams! Yum!


----------



## WayneT (Sep 25, 2004)

Yeah, Kyles, the old Violet Crumbles; brings back memories. Never was replaced by that imposter the Crunchie Bar!
Since I had my last Insulin Resistance test I found the medication was doing more for me then the Low GI diet so I find myself indulging in a few more of the "goodies" on offer.  Must not overdo it though or I may bring myself undone. Like walking a tightrope — balance is everything.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Sep 25, 2004)

I love to experiment with different bread ingredients - your recipe certainly has a variety. Being curious, I looked up *vegemite* on wikipedia.org - click here for page - informative but they do say 





> It is notorious for the dislike it generates amongst some foreigners who try it, particularly Americans


 Guess I'll pass on that one.

I like your tip re baking 2 loaves in one pan - definitely will try it!

I recently tried substituting 1 cup lentil flour for 1 cup whole wheat flour in my standard whole wheat recipie and it turned out nicely - here's what's left of it




(The bread has little brown speckles from the lentil flour but it doesn't show up in the pix.)

PS lentil flour was milled from brown lentils with the grain mill attachment for my KA mixer. It's my favorite KA attachment.


----------



## WayneT (Sep 25, 2004)

The vegemite reference was mainly for Aussie ex-patriot Kyles. I was looking at buying a KA myself as my Braun K2000 is starting to pack up. The model I wanted to handle the dough quantity I use should with currency exchange rates etc be around AUD400. Would you believe here in Oztraya they want $1500 AUD for the same unit. I had a Kenwood previously but they are super noisy, not sure about the new models. Sunbeam have just brought out some powerful twin motor mixers with dough hooks. I checked them out on the net and was dumbstruck when I realised that after you knead the dough they reccomend turning out the dough and kneading by hand for *15 MINUTES!!!*. Surely the copywriter must have stuffed up, but maybe not!


----------



## subfuscpersona (Sep 25, 2004)

WayneT said:
			
		

> I was looking at buying a KA myself as my Braun K2000 is starting to pack up. The model I wanted to handle the dough quantity I use should with currency exchange rates etc be around AUD400. Would you believe here in Oztraya they want $1500 AUD for the same unit.



What model are you looking at? 

Wow!  400.00 AUD = 285.358 USD
and you say where you are they want 
 1,500.00 AUD 	= 1,070.09 USD
*incredible markup!*


----------



## WayneT (Sep 26, 2004)

I am not sure of the KA model I was looking at off hand. I was checking out various ones but was looking at the strongest  one at the time because I need it to do 2-2 1/2kilo (4.5-5.5lb) dough. I also noticed that the motopr wattage was a lot less than my 800 watt Braun. Must be better gearing etc.

Maybe the import taxes are the killer. I wonder if the Free Trade Agreement will make it cheaper or send it up to $2000AUD.


----------

